# [Review] Tacens Radix Eco II 600W



## _chiller_ (31. Oktober 2014)

[font='Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif']*Tacens Radix Eco II 600W*​
Autor: _chiller_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auf der Suche nach Geheimtipps im Bereich Netzteile bin ich auf die Marke Tacens gestoßen, diese sollen besonders leise und gleichzeitig preiswerte Netzteile anbieten. Ob die Versprechungen eingehalten werden können, schaue ich mir heute einmal an.*​*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis in diesem Test:*

*1. Intro*
*2. Spezifikationen und Features*
*3. Äußeres, Lieferumfang und Kabelausstattung*
*4. Die Technik im Detail*
*5. Testumgebung*
*6. Effizienz*
*7. Spannungsregulation*
*8. Lautstärke*
*9. Fazit*​*1. Intro*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Schaut man sich einmal bei geizhals die Angebote für Netzteile an, so finden sich viele Angebote unter dem Punkt "Sonstige" wieder. Neben vielen veralteten Netzteilen zweifelhafter Hersteller und Marken, finden sich jedoch auch einige Angebote die auf dem ersten Blick gar nicht schlecht klingen. Speziell die Marke Tacens ist mir aufgefallen, welche eine optisch ansprechende Mars Gaming-Serie für wenig Geld anbieten. Andere Netzteile, welche weniger durch bunte Farben auffallen, werden unter den Serien Radix und Valeo zusammen gefasst, welche ein größeres Spektrum an Preis- und Leistungsklassen abdecken. Auch SFX-Netzteile werden angeboten. So bietet Tacens ein erstaunlich großes Sortiment an, aber nur die wenigsten dürften den Namen schon einmal gehört haben. Es wird daher höchste Zeit, sich ein solches Netzteil anzuschauen!

Auf Amazon bin ich vor einigen Tagen auf dieses Angebot gestoßen. Die Daten klingen absolut verlockend, 600 Watt, eine hohe Effizienz (es wird sogar von 80 Plus Silber gesprochen) und ein Preis von nur 40 Euro inklusive Versand haben mich schwach werden lassen. Ich bin gespannt wie gut dieses Netzteil nun wirklich ist und wünsche daher viel Spass beim Lesen dieses Reviews!​*2. Spezifikationen und Features*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Versand des Netzteils verlief problemlos, schon nach zwei Tagen wurde das Paket per DHL angeliefert. Überraschender Weise ist die Verpackung optisch sehr ansprechend, diese muss sich nicht hinter den Verpackungen großer Marken wie be quiet! oder Enermax verstecken. Öffnet man diese einmal, so fällt einem sofort der mehrsprachige Zettel mit den Sicherheitshinweisen auf, erstaunlicher Weise ist dieser jedoch mit einem AeroCool-Logo gekennzeichnet. Im restlichen Karton ist jedoch noch sehr viel Luft, insbesondere das Netzteil besitzt viel Spielraum. Während des meistens eher ruppigen Transportwegs können so schnell Schäden auftreten. Zurück zum Produktkarton: Schon auf der Vorderseite sind zahlreiche Features aufgeführt, von denen ich die Interessantesten einmal benennen möchte:
Entspricht den neuesten Energiestandards (Haswell ready)
Bis zu 87 % Effizienz
qualitativer und superleiser 140 mm-Lüfter (Lautstärke: nur 10 db) mit einem Anti-Vibrationssystem und Tacens-Lüftersteuerung
10 Schutzschaltungen integriert: UVP, OVP, OCP, OTP, OPP, OLP, SCP, NLO, PFP, TCP
"European Engineering"
MBTF: 100.000 Stunden
Zu den Schutzschaltungen gebe ich eine kurze Definition:
OCP = Überstromschutz
OVP = Überspannungsschutz
UVP = Unterspannungsschutz
SCP = Kurzschlusssicherung
OTP = Überhitzungsschutz
OPP = Überlastschutz
OLP = Over Load Protection
NLO = Niedriglastschutz
PFP = Leistungsfaktorkorrektur
TCP = Transient Filtering Protection

Der Hersteller verspricht so einiges, insbesondere den superleisen Lüfter und die Schutzschaltungen werde ich mir noch einmal genauer anschauen. Dazu ist zu sagen, dass einige der aufgeführten Schutzschaltungen eine reine Selbstverständlichkeit sind und eher dem Marketing zuzuordnen sind, speziell OCP und OTP hören sich aber schon einmal vernünftig an. Kurios: Die Liste der Features ist an der Seite in mehreren Sprachen angebracht, bei der Übersetzung hatte der Hersteller jedoch nicht immer ein glückliches Händchen: So wird im Deutschen von einer Energieersparnis von 87% geschrieben, gemeint ist an der Stelle wohl eher die Effizienz. Dies sind jedoch erstmal nur Schönheitsfehler. Interessant ist der Punkt "European Engineering". Tacens ist eine in Spanien ansässige Marke, welche sich ähnlich wie zum Beispiel Cooler Master oder Enermax auf Peripherie und Netzteile spezialisiert hat. Auch zu dem heute getesteten Netzteil gibt es eine eigene Seite. Positiv fällt wieder die Aufmachung auf, es wird der Eindruck erweckt das be quiet! hier Pate stand. Die auf dem Produktkarton geschriebenen Features werden hier noch einmal bestätigt. Nicht ganz korrekt sind dort jedoch die Leistungsdaten des Netzteils aufgelistet, hier einmal er Aufkleber des Netzteils:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von den angegebenen 600 Watt gehen 456 Watt (38 Ampere) auf die 12 Volt-Rail. Dies ist etwas wenig, wir reden hier also eher von einem 500 Watt-Netzteil. Trotzdem sollten die 38 Ampere der Single-Rail niemanden in Angst und Schrecken versetzen, falls das Netzteil wirklich so gut abgesichert ist wie es der Hersteller behauptet..​*3. Äußeres, Lieferumfang und Kabelaustattung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lieferumfang fällt zweckmäßig aus. Neben dem schon angesprochenen Zettel mit den Sicherheitshinweisen wird ein Kaltgerätekabel und einige Gehäuseschrauben mitgeliefert. Ein paar Kabelbinder wären noch schön gewesen, diese fehlen allerdings. Auch ein Handbuch vermisse ich an dieser Stelle, auch auf der Website konnte ich keines entdecken.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem ersten Blick ist das Netzteil optisch wirklich ansprechend, insbesondere der weiße Lüfter mit den vielen Lüfterblättern sticht hervor. Ein ungutes Gefühl gibt jedoch schon die passive PFC-Spule, diese scheint schon jetzt durch, aber genaueres dazu gibt es bei der Technikanalyse. Der 140 mm große Lüfter wird von einem klassischen Lüftergitter bedeckt, welches unnötige Luftverwirbelungen minimieren sollte. Die Kabel können optisch leider nicht ganz mithalten, nur das große ATX-Kabel besitzt einen Sleeve.​
*Die Kabelstränge im Detail:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowohl die Kabellängen, als auch die Vielfalt der Anschlüsse sind leider nicht zufriedenstellend. Bei einem 600 Watt starken Netzteil sind zwei 8 Pin PCIe-Stecker eigentlich Pflicht, das Radix Eco II besitzt jedoch nur einen. Auch die Kabellängen orientieren sich eher an 300 Watt-Netzteilen, hier herrscht auf jeden Fall Nachholbedarf.​*4. Die Technik im Detail*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Kommen wir nun zum spannendsten Teil dieses Reviews, der Technik. Vorab aber eine Warnung:
*Nicht nachmachen! Ihr begebt euch in Lebensgefahr wenn ihr ein Netzteil aufschraubt, desweiteren geht die Garantie verloren!*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Schon auf dem ersten Blick wird ersichtlich, dass wir hier nicht von einem 600 Watt starken Netzteil reden. Die Spulen auf der Sekundärseite sind mit die Kleinsten die ich in einem Netzteil gesehen habe, selbst 300 Watt-Modelle von Markenherstellern haben hier mehr zu bieten. Um den OEM-Hersteller dieser Elektronik zu finden, bedurfte es eine längere Suche, hier möchte ich mich noch einmal herzlich bei FormatC bedanken! Auf dem PCB entdeckte ich den Hinweis "8688F", welcher uns nach einiger Suche auf einen chinesischen OEM führte, der diese Elektronik unter dem Namen "Pangdu" verkauft und davon einige Varianten anbietet. Auch die Platine unseres Exemplars wies verschiedene Aufschriften auf, welche von 250 Watt bis 600 Watt reichten. Wir haben hier aber eine eher kleinere Plattform erwischt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Normalerweise kommt der Lüfter immer zum Schluss, diesmal ziehe ich diesen aber einmal vor um auf die passive PFC-Spule hinzuweisen. Diese ist nun wirklich nicht mehr zeitgemäß, zumal der Hersteller eigentlich eine Effizienz von 87 % versprach. Für den Praxistest lässt dies nichts gutes erahnen. Der Lüfter wird von Xiongli Electronics (WAM) zugeliefert, eine Suche nach technischen Daten führte mich auf die Seite eines chinesischen Reviews, ohne weitere Erkenntnisse zu bringen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Eingangsfilterung wird zum größten Teil von der PFC-Spule übernommen, auf dem PCB finde ich zusätzlich noch einen X- und zwei Y-Kondensatoren, sowie eine kleine Spule vor. Hinter der Gleichrichterbrücke befinden sich gleich zwei Primärkondensatoren der Marke Cheng, welche folgende Daten aufweisen: 680 Mikrofarad Kapazität, 200 Volt, 105°C. Kondensatoren dieser Marke habe ich bereits in Netzteilen wie dem MS-Tech Value 500W-CM oder dem Xilence Redwing 350W gefunden, welche eher nicht überzeugen konnten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Sekundärseite kommen Kondensatoren der Marken ChengX und Asia´X zum Einsatz, welche ich bereits öfters in Netzteilen von MS-Tech gefunden habe. In einem älteren be quiet! Dark Power Pro P6, welches ich ebenfalls getestet habe, waren die Kondensatoren von Asia´X schon defekt, weswegen ich in diesem Fall ebenfalls nicht von qualitativ hochwertigen Modellen ausgehe. An dieser stelle möchte ich noch einmal kurz an die Schutzschaltungen erinnern, welche der Hersteller in einer großen Menge versprach. In Wirklichkeit ist jedoch nur ein kleiner achtbeiniger Weltrend WT7502V verbaut, welcher nur OVP/UVP auf 3,3V und 5V unterstützt. Von OCP und OTP kann hier also keine Rede mehr sein. Interessant ist, dass der Lüfter tatsächlich einen Temperatursensor besitzt, welcher sich in der größeren der beiden Spulen befindet. Diese Konstruktion habe ich in der Form auch noch nicht gesehen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grundsätzlich ist die Lötqualität wirklich gut, einzig der Draht hätte besser befestigt werden können.

Insgesamt fällt die technische Analyse des Netzteils enttäuschend aus, viele versprochene Sachen wurden nicht in die Tat umgesetzt, zudem wurden viele qualitativ minderwertige Komponenten verbaut. Von den versprochenen 600 Watt bleiben am Ende vielleicht die Hälfte übrig, zumindest habe ich im Vorfeld auf diese Zahl getippt.​*5. Testumgebung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Der Test wird in einem offenen Testsystem durchgeführt, Gehäuselüfter fallen daher weg. Die Außentemperatur lag in diesem Test bei 21,5 Grad Celsius.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die *Geforce GTX 480* stellt die Single-GPU Grafikkarte mit der höchsten Leistungsaufnahme dar. Hierbei ließe sich theoretisch eine Aufnahme von weit über 600 Watt generieren, aber selbst der gute Kühler von Zotac ist mit der Leistung überfordert, das vorläufige Maximum des Gesamtsystems liegt daher erst einmal bei ca. 450 Watt. 

Die Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems haben ich mit Hilfe eines *Profitec KD 302* gemessen. Hierbei habe ich 6 Lastszenarios generiert: 
Szenario 1: Gesamtsystem im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 80 W)
Szenario 2: Prime95, Grafikkarte im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 175 W)
Szenario 3: Furmark, Voltage des Grafikchips bei 950 mv, Chiptakt gedrosselt auf 500 MHz (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 270 W)
Szenario 4: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 950 mv (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 360 W)
Szenario 5: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 1013 mv + Prime95 (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 450 W)

Die einzelnen Werte wurden entnommen, nachdem sich die Temperaturen der Komponenten einpendelten.

Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden mit Hilfe eines *Voltcraft SL-100* durchgeführt. Dabei wurde das Netzteil bestmöglich vom restlichen System getrennt. Das Schallpegel-Messgerät wurde in einem Abstand von 50 cm vom Lüfter positioniert.

Die Messwerte zur Spannungsregulation wurden mit einem *Voltcraft VC130-1* ausgelesen.​*6. Effizienz*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Nach der enttäuschenden Analyse der Elektronik bin ich natürlich auf den Praxistest gespannt. Wie viel leistet das Tacens Radix Eco II wirklich?​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstaunlicher Weise liegt das Tacens Radix Eco II deutlich über den anderen Netzteilen mit Passive-PFC, jedoch deutlich unter den Netzteilen mit Active-PFC. Mit meiner Ausrüstung erlaube ich mir hier jedoch kein finales Urteil. Warum ich das Netzteil nicht weiter als ca. 250 Watt realer Last belastet habe, erfahrt ihr bei der Spannungsregulation.​*7. Spannungsregulation*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Spannungsregulation aus? Eine zu niedrige oder zu hohe Spannung kann Komponenten beschädigen oder das System instabil werden lassen. Die Grenzen der Diagramme stellen die ATX-Norm dar. Werte, die außerhalb des Diagramms liegen, liegen somit auch gleichzeitig außerhalb der ATX-Norm.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstaunlich ist, dass die 5 Volt-Schiene schon recht hoch bei etwa 5,13 Volt startet und dann bei fortlaufender Belastung weiter ansteigt. So lagen im dritten Szenario bereits satte 5,35 Volt an, was schädlich für Komponenten wie Festplatten und SSDs sein kann. Auf die Voltage auf 12 Volt startet recht hoch bei 12,2 Volt, kann sich in Szenario 3 nur noch ganz knapp im Diagramm (und damit der ATX-Norm) halten. Hier wird das deutlich was ich bereits befürchtet habe, das Netzteil ist niemals in der Lage die versprochenen 600 Watt auch wirklich zu leisten, selbst mit 250 Watt ist es schon völlig am Ende.​*8. Lautstärke*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Ganz wichtig ist bei Netzteilen natürlich die Lautstärke. Bevor hier Fragen auftauchen wie ein PC denn ohne Netzteil betrieben werden kann: Ich habe hier das semipassive Seasonic 860W Platinum genommen und so weit wie möglich vom Schallpegel-Messgerät gelegt. Auch wenn der Lüfter in höheren Belastungen minimal aufdreht, sollte er vom restlichen System übertönt worden sein. Vorab eine kleine Definition zur besseren Einordnung:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besonders stolz ist man bei Tacens auf die Lautstärke seiner Produkte. Schon der Slogan des Herstellers "Tacens - Feel The Silence" macht dies deutlich. In meinem Test enttäuscht das Netzteil jedoch, neben deutlich hörbaren Elektronikgeräuschen erzeugt auch der Lüfter ein hohes Grundgeräusch. Schon bei geringster Belastung dreht dieser zudem auf und verbleibt nach der Belastung auch für eine längere Zeit bei dieser Drehzahl. Das Tacens kann also auch hier keine Pluspunkte sammeln, ich habe die Lautstärke in Szenario 3 einmal mit meiner Kamera aufgenommen:​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VGQJGz6FFCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*9. Fazit*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Im Gegensatz zu meinen früheren Netzteiltests mit günstigen Netzteilen wusste ich im Vorfeld nicht was mich erwartet, dazu ist die Marke Tacens hierzulande zu unbekannt. Zusammen mit den ansprechenden Herstellerangaben hatte ich im Vorfeld also recht hohe Erwartungen an das heute getestete Netzteil, immerhin wurde eine volle Ausstattung an Schutzschaltungen, ein sehr leiser Lüfter und eine hohe Effizienz für nur 40 Euro versprochen.

Der Test begann gut, Sowohl Produktverpackung, Netzteil, als auch die Website des Herstellers präsentieren sich optisch ansprechend. Nur die Kabel des Netzteils konnten hier nicht mithalten und fielen mit wenigen Anschlüssen und zu kurzen Kabellängen auf. Bei der Analyse er elektronischen Komponenten fiel die optisch ansprechende Hülle jedoch wie ein Kartenhaus zusammen, das Radix Eco II sorgte mit qualitativ zweifelhaften Komponenten für erste Zweifel, zudem wurden die wichtigsten Schutzschaltungen zwar versprochen, jedoch nicht integriert. Der Praxistest bestätigte die Vermutung, das Netzteil machte schon bei etwa 250 Watt realer Last schlapp, zumal auch der Lüfter bei den Lautstärketests nicht überzeugen konnte.

Insgesamt ist das Tacens Radix Eco II 600 Watt eine herbe Enttäuschung, denn von den vorab versprochenen Features kann das Netzteil kaum etwas einhalten. Im Bereich bis 40 Euro gibt es mit dem EVGA 500B, dem Cooler Master B500v2 und dem Xilence Performance A 530W deutlich bessere Alternativen, welche das leisten was versprochen wird.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angesichts der desaströsen Leistung im Test kann ich nur den verknoteten Rüssel für besonders schlechte Leistungen vergeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## _chiller_ (31. Oktober 2014)

So das Review ist nun online, viel Spass beim Lesen!


----------



## Skygate (31. Oktober 2014)

Und wiedermal ein super review von Dir - vielen Dank!

Das zeigt erneut, dass man bei Netzteilen für wenig Geld nur weng kriegt; Ist allerdings schon erschreckend, dass das NT schon in die Knie geht, obwohl es nur mit nicht mal 50% seiner versprochenen Leistung belastet wird...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. Oktober 2014)

Wenn das Netzteil einfach so in der Schachtel rumfliegt, würde ich nicht von einer Ordentlichen Produktverpackung sprechen 

Aber sonst: solides Review, wie immer


----------



## _chiller_ (31. Oktober 2014)

Damit meinte ich das Äußere, irgendwas musste ich ja bei grün hinschreiben


----------



## Philipus II (31. Oktober 2014)

Danke, interessanter Bericht zu einem Netzteil, dessen Technik bisher völlig unbekannt war. Ok, nicht dass wir was verpasst hätten...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. Oktober 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Damit meinte ich das Äußere, irgendwas musste ich ja bei grün hinschreiben


 Wieso, wenn es das nicht verdient hat? Ich bin dafür du streichst beide positiven Punkte


----------



## _chiller_ (31. Oktober 2014)

Also optisch sieht das Netzteil wirklich ganz nett aus, ich denke für jemanden der sich mit Netzteilen wirklich nicht auskennt ist das wirklich ein gutes Argument


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. Oktober 2014)

Du/wir kennen uns aber damit aus


----------



## tsd560ti (31. Oktober 2014)

Machs doch wie die "Hardware-Experten" und schreib: Schöner Schwarzer Lack, Kratzfest (Netzteil also gute Qualität )...
Review ist mal wieder top, wobei ich gerne mal hier ne Sprengung zu sehen würde.


----------



## Icedaft (31. Oktober 2014)

Wieso hat der Händler, der so heiß auf das Review war, hier noch nicht gepostet....?


----------



## Legacyy (31. Oktober 2014)

Ach Gottchen, was ein tolles Stück Technik  

Bzgl. der Caps..
guck doch mal, ob du hier irgendwas findest:
ƒRƒ“ƒfƒ“ƒTƒ[ƒJ[ˆê——ƒTƒCƒg capacitor.web.fc2.com


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Oktober 2014)

Prima Review Chiller  - wenn, - wie bei dir, Qualität zur Gewohnheit wird, wird Lob für die Leser zur Pflicht . - Greetz -


----------



## Gast1666645802 (31. Oktober 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wieso hat der Händler, der so heiß auf das Review war, hier noch nicht gepostet....?


Weil er sich bei diesem Ergebnis ganz schnell vom Acker gemacht hat. 
(Ich spende einen Euro in die Wortspielkasse)

Schönes Review, sowas hilft der Zielgruppe dieser Geldschneider mal die Augen zu öffnen! Hoffe ich zumindest.

Aber im Ernst, diese Dinger sind so ziemlich das heißeste, was Guangzhou Sanyang Electron Technology unter dem Brand Pangu aktuell anzubieten hat. Tacens hätte für ca. 2 USD mehr die gleiche Plattform auch mit aktiver PFC bekommen können und wäre bei passender Stückzahl immer noch unter 10 USD geblieben; hier frisst Geiz also mal wieder Gehirn auf. Der Hersteller wirbt auch stolz damit, dass er Burn-In Tests durchführen kann. Wenn man das mal mit den Gerätschaften und Testszenarien vergleicht, die ich bei FSP im R&D und dem Safety Lab gesehen habe, dann wirkt das erst recht arg albern. Der Hersteller wirbt übrigens nur mit OVP, UVP,OCP ,OTP und SCP im Datenblatt zur alten S-Plattform, die aber kein einziges Netzteil über "rated 500W" umfasst. Auch die Angabe "High Efficiency: more than 70%" zeigt, dass hier von Tacens beim Label sehr deutlich geschummelt wurde. Der tolle rote Lüfter ist ein "Red blade and silent fan" mit bis zu 1600 U/min. Schon mal ein Widerspruch in sich  

Geschenktipp:
Man kann bei den alten Modellen schon ab 500 Stück zuschlagen und damit für ca. 4000 USD eine eigene, mit eigenem Konterfei und frei erfundenen Daten versehene Netzteilserie auflegen lassen. Jemand Lust? Es ist bald Weihnachten....


----------



## Goyoma (31. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schickes Review, hat Spaß gemacht das durchzulesen! 

Das Ergebnis hätte man sich schon am Anfang mehr oder weniger denken können 


Weiter so


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Oktober 2014)

So ein Review zu lesen versüßt einem doch gleich den Morgen  Großes Lob von mir _chiller_


----------



## Adi1 (31. Oktober 2014)

Wie so oft, außen Hui, innen Pfui. 

 Danke chiller, klasse Arbeit.


----------



## beren2707 (31. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schöner Test , "leider" auch mit dem befürchteten Ergebnis. 
Angesichts nichterfüllter Aussagen was Schutzschaltungen, Lautstärke, Effizienz oder Leistung angeht, fallen einem primär Begriffe wie "Betrug" und "Kundentäuschung" ein. Ein Fall für den Verbraucherschutz? 

Zumindest eine amazon-Rezension mit einer Zusammenfassung dieses Tests sollte für potentielle Kunden, die auf diesen Lockvogel im Elektroschrottgewand hereinfallen, heilend wirken. Die aktuellen Rezensionen - übrigens beide "zufällig" von gestern und natürlich mit jeweils fünf Sternen - sehen für mich nicht ganz koscher aus und sollten dringend mit Sachverstand korrigiert werden.


----------



## _chiller_ (31. Oktober 2014)

FormatC hat bereits eine sehr gute Rezension zu diesem Netzteil geschrieben, falls ihr einen Amazon-Account besitzt könnt ihr der ja einen Daumen hoch geben, damit der Text nicht untergeht 
Amazon.de: FormatCs Rezension von TACENS RADIX ECO II 600W +87% 80+ Silber 1...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (31. Oktober 2014)

Es geht ja nun wirklich nicht darum, jemanden fertig zu machen, oder ihm sein Business zu trüben. Aber das ist bereits eine üble Täuschung und wenn man den Bildungsweg des Shop-Betreibers auf LinkedIn glaubt, dann weiß er sogar ansatzweise, warum wir uns so aufregen. Dann aber wäret es sogar schon eine Art Arglist. Grund genug also, hier mal eindeutig vor so einem Schund zu warnen, der keine 20 Euro wert ist.


----------



## S754 (31. Oktober 2014)

Wahnsinn, wie betrügerisch manche Hersteller doch sein können! 

Danke für das Review _chiller_ !


----------



## Adi1 (31. Oktober 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> FormatC hat bereits eine sehr gute Rezension zu diesem Netzteil geschrieben, falls ihr einen Amazon-Account besitzt könnt ihr der ja einen Daumen hoch geben, damit der Text nicht untergeht


 
 Ich habe soeben mal bei Amazon unter FormatC´s Rezension meinen Daumen nach oben gegeben.

 Mögen viele User hier mitwirken, damit diese Schwindelei endlich mal ein Ende hat.

 Vielen Dank an FormatC und chiller.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (31. Oktober 2014)

Chiller gebührt der Dank, er hat es bezahlt und angeguckt. Ich hab nur bissl in China rumgesucht


----------



## Acker (31. Oktober 2014)

@FormatC

Ich hab mir das Review so eben durchgelesen und werde das natürlich alles an Tacens weitergeben und versuchen ein Feedback von Tacens zu bekommen.
Ich vertreibe Hardware ja Tacens ist aber nicht die einzige Marke, ich habe leider auch nicht die Zeit jedes Produkt selbst zu testen deswegen freue ich mich wenn jemand die Produkte testet.

Ich werde das Review wenn Chiller es erlaubt gerne ins Englische übersetzen und an Tacens weiterleiten und werde euch auch sobald ich ein Feedback habe informieren.

*Ich kann als Händler natürlich nur weitergeben was der Hersteller mir sagt.
*Ich habe desweiteren bei Amazon eine Aufforderung zur Änderung des Namens rausgeschickt das das 80+ Silber raus kommt jedoch *entscheidet dort Amazon selbst was Sie rein schreiben.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Oktober 2014)

Acker schrieb:


> *Ich kann als Händler natürlich nur weitergeben was der Hersteller mir sagt.


 
 Nee, gute Händler beschäftigen sich auch mit den Produkten, 

 welche Sie verkaufen.


----------



## _chiller_ (31. Oktober 2014)

Acker schrieb:


> @FormatC
> 
> Ich hab mir das Review so eben durchgelesen und werde das natürlich alles an Tacens weitergeben und versuchen ein Feedback von Tacens zu bekommen.
> Ich vertreibe Hardware ja Tacens ist aber nicht die einzige Marke, ich habe leider auch nicht die Zeit jedes Produkt selbst zu testen deswegen freue ich mich wenn jemand die Produkte testet.
> ...


Hallo Acker, Sie haben eine PM bekommen


----------



## Gast1666645802 (31. Oktober 2014)

@Acker:
Vernünftige Einstellung 

Das Problem ist im OEM-Business, dass Einkäufer, Marketing und Techniker meist drei verschiedene Sprachen sprechen und am Ende stets der Profit siegt. Allerdings ist die Bewerbung mit 80+ Silber wirklich mutig, weil es nicht mal Tacens so bringt. Deren 87% Effizienz sind, das wird jeder Ingenieur gern bestätigen, mit so einem Layout definitiv auch theoretisch nicht realisierbar. Tacens hat auch FSP-Netzteile im Portfolio (Radix VII), die wesentlich venünftiger aussehen. Allerdings dürften dann auch die Spannen etwas geringer werden. Das Mars Gaming hingegen ist der etwas neuere Bruder des ECOII mit aPFC, aber der selbe Kram. Vor allem als kleinerer Händler muss man wirklich vorher hinterfragen, welche Produkte man anbietet, weil bereits ein Ausrutscher alles ruinieren kann, was man mühsam aufgebaut hat. Tacens hat ein sehr durchmischtes Angebot von verschiedensten OEM-Produkten, nur designt wurde dort nicht wirklich etwas. Maximal die Verpackung und das Label 

Warum machen Sie Leute wie Chiller in ihrer Freizeit so viel Mühe?
Das ist weder Sensationshascherei noch ein Ego-Tripp, sondern gesunde Neugier. Wenn dann so ein Ausrutscher zu tage kommt, dann hätten wir noch den Faktor Verantwortung. Der ist nämlich nicht unbedeutend, weil es viele (vor allem jugendliche) Kunden gibt, für die 40 Euro eine Menge Geld sind. Wenn dann der Gegenwert nicht stimmt oder die Technik bei einem (immer möglichen) Fehler den Rest der Hardware gleich mithimmelt, dann hat derjenige auch ein finanzielles Problem. Und genau dort muss man ansetzen und es wäre einfach nur schön, wenn die Händler im gleichen Boot säßen


----------



## Acker (31. Oktober 2014)

Also email an Tacens geht gleich raus und sobald das Feedback da ist hört ihr hier von mir.

@Adi1
Mir fehlt leider selbst inzwischen die Zeit um alle Produkte zu testen früher habe ich auch die China Tabs von Ainol und Co. zerlegt und getestet die Verarbeitung etc. begutachtet aber irgendwann hat man halt leider keine Zeit mehr sich alles genau anzuschauen und vertraut den Herstellern was sich hier jedoch als Fehler anzeigt.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Oktober 2014)

Acker schrieb:


> @Adi1
> Mir fehlt leider selbst inzwischen die Zeit um alle Produkte zu testen früher habe ich auch die China Tabs von Ainol und Co. zerlegt und getestet die Verarbeitung etc. begutachtet aber irgendwann hat man halt leider keine Zeit mehr sich alles genau anzuschauen und vertraut den Herstellern was sich hier jedoch als Fehler anzeigt.


 
 Danke für Dein offenes Wort. 

 Wenn ich jedoch als Händler totalen Mist verkaufe,
 läuft doch einiges schief.

 Vlt. sollte man die Sache noch mal überdenken.


----------



## Philipus II (31. Oktober 2014)

Soplche Fehler passieren sogar Branchengrößen wie Amazon, Caseking oder Alternate. Ok, alle drei nehmen überführte Schummel-Produkte anstandlos zurück, aber es können sich schon mal Gurken im Portfolio befinden. Ich würde da jetzt an kleinere Händler nicht notwendigerweise strengere Maßstäbe anlegen.


----------



## poiu (31. Oktober 2014)

@Acker schön das sie mitlesen und auch Interesse besteht  

kleine Warnung von mir

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-erfahrungsbericht-netzteil-mit-fake-pfc.html

auch das Inter Tech SL500 finger weg


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2014)

Sehr aufschlussreiches Review. 
Das Ergebnis hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht aber dann doch nicht so extrem.
Dass das Netzteil bei 250 Watt schon außerhalb der Spezifikation ist und damit nutzlos wird ist schon ein starkes Stück. 



poiu schrieb:


> kleine Warnung von mir
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-erfahrungsbericht-netzteil-mit-fake-pfc.html
> 
> auch das Inter Tech SL500 finger weg



Herrlich.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (31. Oktober 2014)

Inter-Tech ist auch was für den Stammtisch an langen Winterabenden. Gewürzt mit viel MS-Tech, etwas Rhombutech und ein klein wenig Techsolo. Dazu noch eine ordentliche Prise Trust, drei Stückchen Linkworld Zero (effizienzfrei) und ein vorsichtiges Löffelchen Tronje. Fertig ist der Knaller-Cocktail der 7 Grausamkeiten.

Fake-PFC gibts auch bei Kiss Quiet, nicht zu verwechseln mit be quiet!

Die hard - part V:
Kiss Quiet KS-420W Stromversorgung silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## _chiller_ (31. Oktober 2014)

Du hast Kiss Quiet vergessen, oder sind die mittlerweile vom Markt verbannt worden?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (31. Oktober 2014)

Wieder ein schönes Review .

Viell. testest du jetzt wieder eine Grafikarte ?


----------



## _chiller_ (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich teste tatsächlich grade eine Grafikkarte, aber leider nicht fürs PCGH-Forum


----------



## ich111 (31. Oktober 2014)

Schönes Review, den Punkt bei der Verpackung hat es aber nicht verdient, wenn das Teil da nicht ordentlich fixiert und gepolstert ist


----------



## _chiller_ (31. Oktober 2014)

Der Pluspunkt galt auch der äußeren Gestaltung der Verpackung ^^


----------



## poiu (31. Oktober 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Fake-PFC gibts auch bei Kiss Quiet, nicht zu verwechseln mit be quiet!
> 
> Die hard - part V:
> Kiss Quiet KS-420W Stromversorgung silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Das hatte Martin ja damals, gibt noch eines 

Hantol PSU: Fake PFC Made of Cement | Hardware Secrets

Trust ist doch geil  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ilen-besteht-brandgefahr.html?highlight=trust


----------



## _chiller_ (31. Oktober 2014)

Die PFC des Tacens ist übrigens echt, hab das Ding mal auseinander gepult


----------



## poiu (1. November 2014)

die PFC des Sl500 ist auch echt und das osgar von außen erkennbar und das teil kann mehr als 200W XD


----------



## Gast1666645802 (1. November 2014)

> das teil kann mehr als 200W


Richtig, denn es kann außerdem auch:
- laut sein
- ineffizient sein
- kaputt gehen
- Sch..ße aussehen

Was vergessen?


----------



## dsdenni (1. November 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Richtig, denn es kann außerdem auch:
> - laut sein
> - ineffizient sein
> - kaputt gehen
> ...



Ultra Geiler Billig Preis


----------



## poiu (1. November 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Richtig, denn es kann außerdem auch:
> - laut sein
> - ineffizient sein
> - kaputt gehen
> ...




kurze Kabel
kein PCIe 
nur 300W
bei Hoher Last Ripple/ Noise das dass Oszi aussah wie LSD Trip so 200mV @3,3/5V Ripple
dürfte wohl nicht mehr verkauft werden seit der EU Richtlinie


----------



## azzih (1. November 2014)

Verknoteter Rüssel sehr gut 

Kannst du mal die beliebten Thermaltake Netzteile testen, Hamburg, Berlin etc ? Die sind ja ziemliche Topseller und ic hwäre mal gespannt wie die leistungstechnisch ausfallen...


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2014)

Da musst du schauen von welchem Fertiger du eins erwischt. Steht ja leider nicht drauf.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (1. November 2014)

was hat Aerocool damit zutun  ... Gutes Review!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. November 2014)

Wie gewohnt gutes Review Chiller ... Daumen hoch 

Für mich immernoch interessant zu sehen was den Leuten für´ne Sche** angedreht wird o_O
Ich check´s auch nicht, dass die großen Händler da nicht wirklich was gegen tun .. Diese ganze Profitgier iss ma echt Dekadent ...  Die sollten mal anfangen auf Qualität zu setzen, dann würde die Welt für den Verbraucher etwas einfacher  (mal ganz davon abgesehen das sie ihre Versprechen einhalten ... Das iss ja hierbei noch die größe Frechheit  )

*anmerk*
Da hat sich doch Glatt im Fazit ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen 
Bei der Analyse *"d"*er elektronischen Komponenten fiel



FormatC schrieb:


> Richtig, denn es kann außerdem auch:
> - laut sein
> - ineffizient sein
> - kaputt gehen
> ...


 
Sehr geil


----------



## Noxxphox (3. November 2014)

ah mal n relativ unbekannten hersteller getestet? 
weil mir sagt der ganix ...
soll dieser eine "Lötstreifen" quer ber die platine sein? weil das sieht bisn auf das ja eig ganz ordentlich aus


----------



## Acker (3. November 2014)

News von Tacens!

Tacens wird diesen Fall jetzt begutachten vermutlich erhalte ich noch diese Woche ein richtiges Statement von Tacens.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

Hört sich interessant an. Bitte am Ball bleiben.


----------



## poiu (3. November 2014)

Acker schrieb:


> News von Tacens!
> 
> Tacens wird diesen Fall jetzt begutachten vermutlich erhalte ich noch diese Woche ein richtiges Statement von Tacens.


 


Threshold schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an. Bitte am Ball bleiben.



Dito sehe ich auch so  und halte uns auf dem laufenden


----------



## Acker (4. November 2014)

Statement von Tacens zum RADIX ECO II:

Das ECO II Model ist nicht für den Deutschen Markt entwickelt worden, es ist für den Spanischen und Portugisischen markt entwickelt worden wo der Hauptpunkt der Preis ist, jedoch haben wir Modele für den Deutschen Markt diese wären das Radix AG VII oder VI so wie das Valeo.
Sobald wir neue Modele haben werden wir diese gerne ihrem Tester für eine Review zur Verfügung stellen, Wir werden das Radix AG VII , VI und das Valeo ihrem Tester gerne zusenden, wir sind uns sicher das Sie den Unterschied zwischen den Modellen direkt sehen werden und überzeugt seien werden von deren Qualität.

Wir würden uns über mehrere Tester zu unseren Produkten freuen sollten Sie jemanden kennen der gerne Reviews zu unseren Produkten machen würde teilen Sie uns seine/ihre Kontaktdaten doch bitte mit.


----------



## _chiller_ (4. November 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung! Ich bin sehr gespannt was die Modelle können, eines besitzt sogar eine (echte) 80 Plus Silber Zertifizierung


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. November 2014)

Acker schrieb:


> Das ECO II Model ist nicht für den Deutschen Markt entwickelt worden, es ist für den Spanischen und Portugisischen markt entwickelt worden wo der Hauptpunkt der Preis ist



Du kannst du mal sehen, wie die die Spanier und die Portugiesen übern Tisch ziehen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. November 2014)

Chiller, eX, R4zor, Stefan und Thres ihr seid gefragt . Die haben sicherlich genug Exemplare für die Reviews.


----------



## eXquisite (4. November 2014)

Wenn man mir da ein Gerät organisieren kann würde ich nicht nein sagen, wäre mal interessant etwas von einem unbekannten Label auseinander zu nehmen, aktuell habe ich fast nur FSP Geräte hier rum liegen, die werden auf Dauer langweilig auseinander zu nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2014)

Ich kann die FSP Teile schon nicht mehr sehen. 

Hört sich interessant an. Mal schauen welche Modelle was versprechen und was halten können.
Trotzdem finde ich es nicht gut dass solche miesen Teile wie das hier vom Review überhaupt vertrieben werden.
Nur weils Spanien und Portugal ist haben die doch auch brauchbare Netzteile verdient. 
Dann lieber in die USA schicken.


----------



## _chiller_ (4. November 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass wir hier in Deutschland extrem kritisch mit dem Thema Netzteile umgehen, trotzdem fordern viele Leute noch 500W-Netzteile für 15 Euro. In vielen anderen Ländern ist das noch schlimmer, dort wird viel weniger Wert auf qualitativ hochwertige Produkte gelegt. Was jetzt nicht bedeutet das Tacens nur Mist baut weil sie nicht überwiegend nach Deutschland liefern, aber die Verbreitung von qualitativ schlechten Netzteilen ist in anderen Ländern noch viel höher als hierzulande


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2014)

Schon klar aber so oder so ist es beschiss wenn man ein 500 Watt Netzteil super Silent verkauft und es dann nicht mal 250 Watt leisten kann und das auch noch mit der Lautstärke.
Egal ob Deutschland, Spanien oder Samoa Inseln. So ein Netzteil hat auf dem Markt nichts verloren.


----------



## _chiller_ (4. November 2014)

Da mag ich dir jetzt nicht widersprechen


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2014)

Es wird endlich mal Zeit dass die EU Nägel mit Köpfen macht und nur noch solche Netzteile in der EU zulässt die auch das leisten können was drauf steht.


----------



## Acker (4. November 2014)

Na schauen wir mal was die Tester so zum Tacens Radix VII AG sagen, wenn Tacens dort viel bessere Qualität verspricht, es kostet ja auch 20€ mehr.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2014)

Lass mich scharf überlegen.  
Wenn ich nicht total falsch liege müsste das Tacens Radix VII AG ein FSP Raider sein. 
Teapo Caps Primär und Sekundär. Young Lin Lüfter -- glaube ich zumindest.
Wenns ein Raider ist dann ist es Gruppe und müsste leicht erhöhte Ripple Werte auf der 12 Volt Leitung haben. Vor allem wenns ein hoch gelabeltes Netzteil ist.
Um welches Modell bzw. welche Watt Größen geht es denn?


----------



## eXquisite (4. November 2014)

Es ist ein FSP Raider...


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2014)

Dann sind die leistungsstarken Modelle nur hoch gelabelt.
Die Raider Plattform knickt über 500 Watt weg. Die Spannungsregulation ist völlig am Ende wenns stärkere Modell sind.
HARDOCP - FSP RAIDER 750W Power Supply - FSP RAIDER 750W Power Supply Review


----------



## _chiller_ (4. November 2014)

Ich werd dem Netzteil eine faire Chance geben und nicht schon im Vorfeld schlecht reden, aber mal schauen was mir Tacens letztendlich ausliefern wird


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich werd dem Netzteil eine faire Chance geben und nicht schon im Vorfeld schlecht reden, aber mal schauen was mir Tacens letztendlich ausliefern wird


 
Ich rede es doch nicht schlecht. 
Aber wenns ein 700 Watt Modell sein wird oder so kannst du davon ausgehen dass die Spannungsregulation für den Eimer ist. 
Ist ja beim Raider auch so.
Bis 500 Watt brauchbar und darüber Elektroschrott.


----------



## poiu (4. November 2014)

abwarten ob die sich hier bei mir melden oder mein Ruf mir voreilt bzw die meine Reviews bei hartware finden X-D


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2014)

Hast du das Netzteil schon getestet?


----------



## _chiller_ (4. November 2014)

Ich hab mal stellvertretend ein paar Kontakte geknüpft, mal schauen was Tacens demnächst alles nach Deutschland schickt


----------



## sav (4. November 2014)

Acker schrieb:


> Wir würden uns über mehrere Tester zu unseren Produkten freuen sollten Sie jemanden kennen der gerne Reviews zu unseren Produkten machen würde teilen Sie uns seine/ihre Kontaktdaten doch bitte mit.



Von welchen Produkten genau ist denn die Rede?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (4. November 2014)

Sagen wir es mal so:
Für 20 Euro mehr - also dann 60 Euro - gibt es immerhin 700W 80+ Silber, zwar mit den üblichen Unwägbarkeiten gruppenregulierter Netzteile, weil der Sweetspot für die Ausgangsplattform überschritten wurde, aber viel besser geht es für den Preis eigentlich auch gar nicht. Außerdem ist es sogar 5 Euro billiger als FSPs Original.

Für nur 15 Euro mehr bekommt man allerdings bereits schon allerfeinste Inter-Tech-Qualität im noblem Geschenk-Set mit einem kleinen CO2-Löscher...
Inter-Tech Coba Nitrox Nobility 700W ATX 2.3 (88882050) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (4. November 2014)

Na immerhin mit 2 Rails auf der 12V-Schiene...


----------



## Shadow Complex (4. November 2014)

Nope hat keine ocp Messpunkte und keine getrennten lötpunkte. Ergo kundenverarsche


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Chiller, eX, R4zor, Stefan und Thres ihr seid gefragt . Die haben sicherlich genug Exemplare für die Reviews.


Ich würde es gerne machen


----------



## Philipus II (5. November 2014)

Das Inter-Tech Coba NitroX ist eigentlich brauchbar. Allerdings fehlt die zweite +12-Volt-Schiene und die Anschlusskonfiguration ist bescheiden.


----------



## poiu (5. November 2014)

die Nitrox waren wohl immer irgendwie brauchbar


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. November 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das Inter-Tech Coba NitroX ist eigentlich brauchbar. Allerdings fehlt die zweite +12-Volt-Schiene und die Anschlusskonfiguration ist bescheiden.


 


poiu schrieb:


> die Nitrox waren wohl immer irgendwie brauchbar


 
Theoretisch ist so ziemlich jedes Netzteil brauchbar ... Es kommt eben immer nur darauf an, wie lange es zu gebrauchen ist


----------



## poiu (5. November 2014)

Eine Zeitlang waren die sogar ziemlich Gut als 80 + Bronze Standard war und die das boten war das schon High end auch sonst waren die ganz okay ich hab hier noch eiens von 2006  mit dual Fan


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> die Nitrox waren wohl immer irgendwie brauchbar


 
Aber brauchbar für was?


----------



## Philipus II (5. November 2014)

Ne, im Ernst, ein Inter-Tech Coba NitroX Nibility würde ich ohne Bedenken verwenden. Ich habe meines immer noch als Reserve hier - kaufen tut das nämlich gebraucht eh keiner. Das 700-Watt-Modell leidet unter Anschlussknappheit, hat aber problemlose Messwerte. Die Kunst ist eher, mit den vorhandenen Kabeln die 700 Watt abzurufen. Ich hatte das ganz früher mal an der Chroma, keine Gefahr für die Hardware.


----------



## naruto8073 (6. November 2014)

Vielen dank für deinen schönen Test. 

Zum Netzteil: wieso bringen die so einen Schrot teil auf'n Markt? 

Weil es genug unwissende Menschen gibt, die nur auf den Preis schauen.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2014)

Beim Netzteil wird zu 99,99% nur auf den Preis geguckt.


----------



## _chiller_ (6. November 2014)

Wobei das Tacens echt schon gut getarnt war, da hätte ein Laie sich nichts böses bei gedacht. Andere Netzteile aus der Kategorie schreien ja förmlich schon nach Silvester


----------



## Steve83 (8. Juli 2015)

Moin,
leider hab ich den Fehler gemacht und mir vom dem Hersteller, dass Netzteil "Tacens Valeo V 700 Watt" gekauft.
Zu finden ist, dass Netzteil hier: Tacens Valeo V 700 Watt ATX semi-passiv 80+ Silber Netzteil - Shop für lautlose Mini-PC sowie elegante Mini-ITX Cube HTPC Gehäuse,
dort wird unter anderem geworben mit "diesem semi-passiven Netzteil lautlos bzw. nahezu unhörbar versorgt werden".
Der Lüfter springt sofort nach Windows-Start an und ist deutlich wahrnehmbar mit einem lauten brummen/surren.
Desweiteren ist das "80+ Silber-Zertifikat" auch nicht viel Wert, nachzulesen hier:  Netzteile: Tacens vergibt 80Plus-Zertifikat zu Unrecht - ComputerBase.
Ich hab Erstmal mein 7 Jahre  altes Seasonic-Netzteil wieder eingebaut,  dass hört man im laufenden Betrieb so gut wie gar nicht...
Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal...


----------



## _chiller_ (8. Juli 2015)

Zum Valeo V kann ich nicht viel sagen, da könnte von FSP, über Enhance bis hin zu Andyson oder irgendwelchen unbekannten Fertigern alles drin stecken. Wenn Du Dich traust, kannst Du das Netzteil ja einmal öffnen und Bilder vom Innenraum machen


----------



## Steve83 (8. Juli 2015)

Ich hab, dass Netzteil mal geöffnet, die Fotos sind leider nicht so gut geworden.
Beim großen schwarzen Kondensator steht als Hersteller "Teapo (420V - 220µF)" drauf,
die kleineren sind alle von "Junfu".


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

Ich würde mal schwer auf Andyson tippen.


----------



## _chiller_ (8. Juli 2015)

Könnte Sirfa oder Andyson sein, ich hab auf der Cebit ein Chieftec aufgeschraubt das von der Plattform her ziemlich ähnlich ist:
https://pics.computerbase.de/6/3/8/1/0/4-1080.1425905988.jpg

Auf jeden Fall ist die technische Plattform des Valeo V 700 Watt stark unterdimensioniert für die Größe des Netzteils. So wie die Plattform auf den Bildern ausschaut, kommen da vielleicht maximal 450 gesunde Watt raus.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

Das kannst du ja auch schon am Primärcap sehen, der für die Leistung des Netzteils eigentlich zu klein ist.


----------



## _chiller_ (8. Juli 2015)

Wobei ich hier grade nen Antec VPF550 offen rumliegen habe, da drin steckt auch nur ein Primärcap mit 220yF. Aber das Antec hat ja auch nur 550 Watt ^^


----------



## Steve83 (8. Juli 2015)

Noch nen Foto von unten:
Mich würde ja mal brennend Interessieren, ob das Netzteil seine 66,90€ Wert ist...
Okay die Frage hat sich bereits erledigt ^^.
Ich würde, dass Netzteil sonst zur Verfügung stellen, falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Wobei ich hier grade nen Antec VPF550 offen rumliegen habe, da drin steckt auch nur ein Primärcap mit 220yF. Aber das Antec hat ja auch nur 550 Watt ^^



Und das halte ich immer noch für zu klein.
Ein dicker Primäcap ist immer gut, dafür braucht es auch keinen Nippon.


----------



## poiu (8. Juli 2015)

Also das könnte Andyson sein und zwar richtig beschissenes oder es ist eher unbekannte Bude wie HXY usw....

vielleicht weiß Frosdedje oder stefan mehr


----------



## Steve83 (8. Juli 2015)

Das Netzteil wird wohl von "Enhance Electronics" hergestellt,
hab zu dem Netzteil noch einen Test gefunden: Review: Tacens Valeo V | El Chapuzas InformÃ¡tico.
Ist zwar auf Spanisch, aber mit deutlich besseren Bildern als meinen.
Ich Frage mich nur, wie objektiv der Test Wirklich ist...
Ich sehe gerade, der große Kondensator weißt bei mir andere Werte auf: 
Bei mir verbaut: Teapo 420V - 220µF und bei dem Test Teapo 420V - 330μF.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

Hochwertige Komponenten? Echt jetzt? 
Außerdem wird dort ein 330µF Cap genannt, verbaut ist aber ein 220µF Cap. Daher stimmt da was nicht.


----------



## Steve83 (8. Juli 2015)

Hat nicht jemand von euch Lust, dass Netzteil mal zu testen?
Würde es direkt zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

Warte mal auf chiller, der macht das schon. 
Er hat sowieso kaum was zu tun.


----------



## _chiller_ (8. Juli 2015)

nene, sowas mache ich nicht mehr, die Serie mit den Usernetzteilen ist beendet  Vielleicht bringe ich Tacens aber irgendwann mal wieder in einem Vergleichstest oder Roundup, zusammen mit meinen anderen Lieblingsmarken MS-Tech und Inter-Tech


----------



## poiu (8. Juli 2015)

LOL 80+ silver aber eingang 200-230V das kennen wir doch schon^^

Netzteile: Tacens vergibt 80Plus-Zertifikat zu Unrecht - ComputerBase

lustig ist das da in deinem und im Review unterschiedliche lüfter verbaut sind Young Lin im Review und bei dir was ganz anderes^^ total unbekanntes


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> nene, sowas mache ich nicht mehr, die Serie mit den Usernetzteilen ist beendet  Vielleicht bringe ich Tacens aber irgendwann mal wieder in einem Vergleichstest oder Roundup, zusammen mit meinen anderen Lieblingsmarken MS-Tech und Inter-Tech



Ach, jetzt muss Poiu ran und das machen.


----------



## poiu (8. Juli 2015)

kei nBock alta ich hab auch genug zu tun  

hab mal das Review von 2013 angeschaut mein spanisch ist mega eingerostet aber steht da echt



> El PCB de las Tacens Valeo V está fabricado por la* japonesa Enhance Electronics* con componentes de alta calidad para alcanzar la certificación 80 Plus Silver que se traduce en una eficiencia energética superior al 85%.



Japanische Enhance  soweit mir bekannt sidn das Taiwaner


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

Das Review kannst du knicken.


----------



## poiu (8. Juli 2015)

ja aber wenn die schon gravierende Fehler machen


----------



## Steve83 (8. Juli 2015)

Ich werde den China-Müll fachgerecht entsorgen
und mir wieder ein Ordentliches Netzteil besorgen .


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

Dei beste Wahl.


----------



## poiu (8. Juli 2015)

okay ich kann das mal an die kleine teststation hängen dann sehen wir wenigstens ob das in die nähe des versprochenen Wirkungsgrades kommt 

aber ich mach dazu kein Test oder so nur das übliche Video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJFAiBWkz3U


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

Reicht doch.


----------



## Steve83 (8. Juli 2015)

Wow da hast du ja was feines stehen,
dann würde ich dir doch gerne, dass Netzteil zuschicken.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2015)

Steve83 schrieb:


> Ich hab, dass Netzteil mal geöffnet, die Fotos sind leider nicht so gut geworden.
> Beim großen schwarzen Kondensator steht als Hersteller "Teapo (420V - 220µF)" drauf,
> die kleineren sind alle von "Junfu".



Fangen wir doch mal mit dem Ausschlussverfahren an, mit den Caps:
Wer nutzt (noch) JunFu Kondensatoren. BZW wer nutz das nicht.

Enhance hab ich noch nie mit JunFu gesehen. Die nutzen dann eher sowas wie Su'scon...
FSP scheidet ebenso aus wie Seasonic und sehr wahrscheinlich auch HEC (auch die nutzen eher Su'scon).

Anhand der Kondensatoren kann man, bei den größeren/bekannteren Buden eigentlich nur auf 2 Fertiger schließen:

CWT mag gerne JunFu. Aber auch Andyson.

Und jetzt schauen wir noch mal andere Komponenten an. Insbesondere den Lüfter...

Schon mal einen Lüfter mit integriertem Luftleitzeugs bei CWT gesehen? 
Ich bisher nicht...
Bei Andyson gibt es sowas aber sehr wohl, siehe meine Signatur...
Review vom LC-9550.
Und was sieht man dort?
2 JunFu Kondensatoren. Und einen Power Year Lüfter mit integriertem Luftleitzeugs...

Ergo: zu 75% wird dieser Eimer von Andyson verbrochen.


----------



## poiu (8. Juli 2015)

das layout erinnert etwas an Andyson aber auch Enhance hat so was mal verbrochen wobei wie du sagst benutzen die dann eher Teapo und Su´scon


----------

